# Dartmouth College (NOT UM/Dartmouth) Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Officer/Dispatcher
Institution:
*Dartmouth College*

Location:
Hanover, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/11/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Department*
Safety & Security Administration

*Position Number*
0412300

*Position Purpose*
To monitor a wide range of emergency alarm and security monitoring devices and systems, responding and/or dispatching in a timely and appropriate manner, to ensure the safety and security of College students, faculty and staff and the physical facilities and environments.

*Skills & Knowledge*

Must have and maintain a criminal record that is acceptable to the College.
Excellent interpersonal and communication skills to deal effectively with a wide range of constituents.
Strong organizational skills.
Knowledge of computer software applications and electronic/radio operations.
Knowledge of regulations and policies related to safety and security.
Commitment to diversity and to serving the needs of a diverse population.
*Minimum Experience*

Two years of experience dealing effectively with people frequently in stressful situations.
Must have successfully completed the following training prior to performing work to which training relates:

* Management of aggressive behavior

* Sexual assault

* CPR

* Defibrillator

* First Aid

*Minimum Education*

High school graduate or the equivalent combination of education and experience.
*SEIU Level*
G

*FLSA*
Non-Exempt

*Employment Category*
Regular Full Time

*Department Contact for Cover Letter*
Acting Director Keiselim Montas

*Equal Opportunity Employer*
Dartmouth College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer with a strong commitment to diversity and inclusion. We prohibit discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, marital status, or any other legally protected status. Applications by members of all underrepresented groups are encouraged.

*Special Instructions to Applicants*

Evening and weekend work is required.
Employment in this position is contingent upon consent to and successful completion of a pre-employment background check, which may include a criminal background check, reference checks, verification of work history, and verification of any required academic credentials, licenses, and/or certifications, with results acceptable to Dartmouth College. A criminal conviction will not automatically disqualify an applicant from employment. Background check information will be used in a confidential, non-discriminatory manner consistent with state and federal law.

*Key Accountabilities

*
_Monitor/Dispatch_

Monitors a wide variety of intrusion alarms, access control, life safety systems, Surveillance camera systems, security devices and systems and responds in a timely manner to activation of these systems.
Interviews callers/visitors to obtain relevant information and dispatches officers and guards and others to various locations on campus to address alarms, activations, complaints, accidents, and other incidents affecting college community members.
Produces and maintains the departments central communication log.
_Reports/Resources_


On a daily basis, updates and maintains numerous lists and databases with constantly changing information (on call lists, events, College visitors and hosts, vacant housing, etc.), which are used as an information and referral resource.
Updates and maintains various records, logs, directories, standing operating procedure documents, and databases, and prepares reports as requested.
_Information Service_


Serves as a point of contact for the internal and external Dartmouth community and the public on questions and issues related to safety and security matters, and to general information on Dartmouth College, especially after hours and on weekends.
Looks up and provides information to officers in the field to clarify issues or situations or to provide referral contacts.
_Miscellaneous_


Prepares bicycle registrations and issues College decals. Collects information, inputs, and maintains automated records of bicycle thefts and recoveries.
Maintains security of Gun Room and safety equipment. Signs weapons and equipment in and out and maintains records in database.
Maintains stock of forms and performs copying of paperwork for officers.
Issues keys in/out of the office for departments with temporary needs or verifies names/ID's for unlocks/transports.
Maintains Lost and Found Room and records. Completes paperwork of found/lost items, tickets found items and store in appropriate area.
_Other_


Handles emergency situations with calm professional conduct and specific care for the health and well being of community members.
Interacts with community members in a professional, friendly and helpful manner especially when engaged in the duties of policy enforcement.
Maintains confidentiality of information pertaining to both patrol and communication and release information outside of the department upon the Directors or his signee authorization.
Assists college community members, visitors, and guests in various manners including but not limited to providing information, assist in problem solving, and general assistance.
Provides support to the on call college staff as needed including but not limited to the Dean on call, Counselor on call, Physician on call, Community Director on call, Dean in Charge, or similar professional school personnel in the performance of their duties.
Provides security for special events, critical situations, and other security related situations.
Remains vigilant and available at all times while on duty to respond to incidents, emergencies and calls for service to help insure safety for the campus community.
Attends and presents information at College Judicial Board hearings.
Attends criminal court proceedings when subpoenaed or assigned to present facts pertaining to a particular incident or report.
Demonstrates a commitment to diversity, inclusion, and cultural awareness through actions, interactions, and communications with others.
* Performs other duties as assigned

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Dartmouth College

Online App. Form:
https://searchjobs.dartmouth.edu/postings/42459vwfecaaafyd


----------

